# Lambeth Walk



## Drone_pilot (Dec 3, 2006)

Funny clip of the Nazi Army marching to Lambeth walk, sorry but the quality's a bit rough.
Make sure you have your speakers on.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BZVaaZwrDw[/youtube]


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 3, 2006)

Great video ! , ive seen this somewhere before and i remember reading that the editing was done via the film and at the time, not digitally.

Funny though


----------

